
What's trending on Skimic? Sign up - joker88
https://skimic.com/trending
======
gus_massa
If I don't sign up I don't see anything. So I have no incentive to sign up!
The lack of information is not an incentive.

Consider an aproach similar to HN or Reddit, where you can read a lot of
information before signing up.

~~~
paulofilip3
Hi gus_massa. That was a mistake on our end and it's fixed now. Sorry for the
bad UX. Please try again!

